# 1st Gen intake on a 2nd gen Cruze?



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

I am not 100 percent positive but i looked at a co workers gen 2 the other day and the turbo seemed way higher than the one on my gen 1. It looks like they moved a lot of stuff around to fit the same components in a smaller engine bay.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GenII 1.4 is a entirely new design engine.....a clean sheet if you will.

Is it possible you are asking about a different intake system ahead of the throttle body? Same answer but a clarification of the question could help others.

Rob


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

No likely to work.. with all the modification needed you might as well custom make one. Gen 2 is entirely different under the hood than Gen 1. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

